
John Cochrane on Carbon Taxes - peacetreefrog
https://johnhcochrane.blogspot.com/2019/05/ip-on-carbon-tax.html
======
peacetreefrog
From the article:

"To my climate-skeptic friends: Given that the government is going to regulate
carbon, this is the way to do it with least damage. To my green-warrior
friends, if the government is actually going to reduce carbon, not just
subsidize cronies and engage in worthless value-signaling gestures, a trade of
carbon taxes for absurdly costly regulations and subsidies is the only way to
get anywhere."

